# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Pleister voorspelt vroeggeboorte - Bright

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />
*Pleister voorspelt vroeggeboorte*
*Bright*
Vroeggeboorte is de belangrijkste oorzaak voor babysterfte en blijvende handicaps. De huidige methodes om dat te voorspellen zijn slecht, ongemakkelijk en brengen risico&#39;s met zich mee. De enige betrouwbare methode is het inbrengen van een katheter. *...*




Lees verder...

----------

